
Llewellyn’s strong-style pairing (2014) - fagnerbrack
http://llewellynfalco.blogspot.com/2014/06/llewellyns-strong-style-pairing.html
======
elijahbit
Do other programmers use this at work? We started pair programming in 2016
with Extreme Agile programming. I'm curious how widespread it is outside of
the large midwestern town where I live.

~~~
fagnerbrack
We do Mob Programming, which is a whole different level

